# Giant SCR, Ribble winter or Kinesis Racelight



## Exige46 (27 Jan 2009)

SCR to be either frame and forks or the SCR1.5 or SCR2.0 complete bike. Ribble or Kinesis to be 50cm c-c downtubes. 

Doesn't have to be pristine, but must be in good working order. 

Alternatively, any other racing bike of similar spec that takes full mudguards, not interested in raceblades. Budget £450, maybe more for the right bike. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## e-rider (29 Jan 2009)

You can buy a SCR1.5 new from wiggle.co.uk for £500


----------

